
Ask HN: How should I get start developing mac app without learning Obj-c - djyde
I have rich experience in Web development skill and now I want to learn writing (pure) mac app. Instead of learning Obj-c, I prefer learning swift. But what confuse me is, there is a little place or tutorial for learning Cocoa Framework without Obj-c skill.<p>It is possible that I don&#x27;t learn Obj-c but I can still write mac app well using Swift?
======
orange_county
Yes the apple swift book should be good with that.

